# [Solved] "error: gpg required but not found!" sa-update

## bluenuht

running 

```
sa-update
```

 gives error 

```
error: gpg required but not found!
```

using 

```
sa-update --nogpg
```

 is not a good idea as it opens you to attack if servers are compromised

(unlikely but still possible)

fix

```
ln -sf /usr/bin/gpg /usr/sbin/gpg
```

sa-update can now find gpg

----------

